# Solitary fitness pls help



## Bo-Boo (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi im new to this forum and i hope that thread is in the right section

I have a problem with exercises in the book solitary fitness written by charles bronson. Percisely the back excersies called: solitary 13,14,15 and 16.

All of them seem fairly simply however i really dont think im doin them right.

If anybody could give me tips on how to carry out these excersies ill be really greatful

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Bo-Boo (Aug 25, 2010)

If nobody read that book maybe somebody could explain to me how to do them properly after i describe them.

Basically these are very strange back excersises which are possible to do without weights and even without the pull up bar.

14. The basic idea is to put your hands on the lower back and tense back muscles for ten seconds in such a way that will build up my back.

15.16 In the the other excecises im supposed to create resistance by pulling or pushing hands behind my back hence tensing back muscles.

If anybody has any idea about these excersises and could either explain to me how to do it correctly or direct me to some website i will be greatful.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Check this thread out i started about this book :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/105836-charles-bronson-solitary-fitness.html

Im not gonna dig the book out but im sure if you read it then read it again he explains how to do the exersizes :thumbup1:

Why not join a gym?

If your into bodyweight exersizes check this site out :thumbup1:

http://bodyweightculture.com/


----------



## Bo-Boo (Aug 25, 2010)

I am trying to read into it trying to understand, i just have a problem with seein a value of these excersises if im pretty sure im doing theinncorectly.

Thx for the links i actually posted same question on the other website


----------

